# Windows Live Messenger 8 connection problems



## Futoon (May 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I am really happy to be one of you and I am sure I will find the solution here as well.

In fact my problem is not with Win Vista but in Windows Live Update 8. Since one week, I am facing problem with the connection. I am losing the connection of MSN every few minutes. I cant even recieve any files from my friends becoz the connection goes off during the download. I don't know where is the problem exactly. I have redownloaded MSN but the problem still exist. There are no error No. just it gets disconnected.

Please help


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Windows Live Update 8*

Are you wireless or do you hardline? Does this only happen with MSN, or does it happen with all internet conections? Have you recently changed any settings on your computer?

Also, just to check; do you keep your AV upto date and check for spyware and Adaware regularly.


----------



## Futoon (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Windows Live Update 8*

Hi TheGift,

Thank you for your care,

My Internet is Wireless and I always update my AV. The disconnection occurs only with MSN.

In fact this happened when I tried to configure VAIO Media. It is already installed in my computer when I baught it 2 months ago. But before one week, I tried to activate it and I did a lot of changes. Unfortunately, I couldn't go back and fix what I did. After that, I have faced the problem with my MSN. I re installed it and I tried to use another account, but no use.

I hope this will give you an idea about the solution.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Windows Live Update 8*

Hi Futoon,

Have you tried restoring your computer back to a time when it was working correctly? 

Eg. System Restore? I mess about with different bits of software quite a bit, and i use System Restore as a last resort normaly. But to be honest, i'm not an expert (especially Vista OS( i know that Vista has some problems with some software)), so i would wait till one of the experts on this site says something first.

I know they are kept pretty busy on here, but they do get round to helping you, and they are very good.


----------



## Futoon (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Windows Live Update 8*

Hi TheGift,

I really appreciate your help. I tried to restore my computer but it shows that the restore process did not complete and I have to choose another restore point. I changed the date but it gave me the same msg.

I have recieved the recovery disk for my computer but I don't know how to use it. I am afraid that I will lose my saved files and documents.

It seems that they are very busy here. I guess I should wait .... 

Anyway, Thank you so much.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Windows Live Update 8*

Hi Futoon, 

I have messaged one of the tech staff to advise you further. You should hopefully have an answer soon.

Richard.


----------



## Futoon (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Windows Live Update 8*

Thank you Richard,

So nice of u. I am sure they will.

Take care


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Windows Live Update 8*



Futoon said:


> I really appreciate your help. I tried to restore my computer but it shows that the restore process did not complete and I have to choose another restore point. I changed the date but it gave me the same msg.
> 
> I have recieved the recovery disk for my computer but I don't know how to use it. I am afraid that I will lose my saved files and documents.


It seems your Restore Points are corrupted, if you cannot successfully conclude a System Restore to an earlier point _for all _the stored restore points.

Moreover, you're right that System Recovery and System Restore are NOT the same thing; System Restore brings back earlier settings that worked, leaving your documents and data untouched - while System Recovery erases completely everything in your computer, reverting it back to the state it was when it left the factory.

Now, Futton, pardon my being a tad thick on this, but what exactly do you mean when you mention "Windows Live Update 8"? Here's the list of all the Windows Live products & services that Microsoft uses: http://www.liveside.net/thelist.aspx I failed to locate the one you mentioned. Maybe you meant "Windows Live Messenger 8.0/8.1"?


----------



## Futoon (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Windows Live Update 8*

Dear Zazula,

Thank you for your reply and explanation.

I mean by Windows Live Update 8 is the new version of MSN Messenger. It was working perfectly but now it disconnects every few minutes. It almost stays for 1 or 2 minutes maximum.

I have noticed this problem after configuring the VAIO Media. I did many changes to activate the program but I couldn't. Unfortuantely, I don't even know if I really did anything that might affect the MSN.

I had the problem with restoring my computer when I bought it and the manufacture used the recovery disk. Unfortunately, I faced the same problem with the restore now again.

Too many things :4-dontkno

Now, why do u think the MSN disconnect?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Windows Live Messenger 8*

OK, Futton, thanks for the clarification; I've just edited the thread title to reflect it has to do with WLM 8.


First of all, repair Windows Live Messenger:
In the notification area on the taskbar (near the clock), click the Messenger icon, and then click *Exit*.
On the taskbar, click *Start*, and then click *Control Panel*.
Double-click *Add or Remove Programs*.
Under *Currently installed programs*, click *Windows Live Messenger*, and then click *Change*.
Click *Repair*.

Next, check your Messenger connection settings:
Launch Windows Live Messenger.
On the *Tools *menu, click *Options*.
Under *Connection*, click *Advanced Settings*.
In the *Settings *dialog box, click *Test *in the *HTTP *section. When the test results appear in the *Connection Tester *dialog box, click *OK*.
Click *OK*, and then click *OK *again.
Use the test results to determine which settings are causing the connection issue. Post back the findings (if any) to be specifically advised.

After that, check your firewall settings:
Visit the MSN Web Messenger website.
Click *Start MSN Web Messenger*, and then try to sign in. 
If you *can *sign in to MSN Web Messenger, Messenger may be blocked by a firewall.
If your computer is running firewall software, make sure that the software is set to allow Messenger to operate, and then try to sign in to Messenger again.

Then, clear the Windows Live Messenger proxy settings:
Launch Windows Live Messenger.
On the *Tools *menu, click *Options*.
Under *Connection*, click *Advanced Settings*.
Under *SOCKS*, delete the entries.
Click *OK*, and then click *OK *again.

Lastly, adjust the Windows Internet Explorer proxy settings:
Start Internet Explorer.
On the *Tools *menu, click *Internet Options*.
On the *Connections *tab, click *LAN Settings*.
Clear the *Automatically detect settings *check box.
Click *OK*, and then click *OK *again.

Please post back how aforementioned troubleshooting techniques worked. (If at any step you reach a definitive resolution of your connectivity problem, there's no need to keep on to the remaining ones.)


----------



## Futoon (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Windows Live Messenger 8*

Hi Zazula,

Thank you so much for all these details and settings.

I followed all the instructions and in step No 3 (Firewall Settings),

3.* "If you can sign in to MSN Web Messenger, Messenger may be blocked by a firewall. * , I can sign in to MSN Web Messenger.

So, does that mean I have a problem with Firewall settings? 

Please advise.

Thank you again


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Windows Live Messenger 8*

That's possible, but usually firewall programs ask for permission from the user, when a piece of software attempts to reach a destination online. Just make sure that Windows Live Messenger (msnmsgr.exe) is allowed to connect to your local network (if applicable) and the internet. In case you're not sure how to check this, please post back what's the firewall you're using. Then, move on to the ensuing steps in my previous post.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Windows Live Messenger 8*

Test your connection settings:
Launch Windows Live Messenger.
Select *Tools*, and then click *Options*. 
Under *Connection*, click *Advanced Settings*. 
Click *Test *to run several tests on your connections. 
To save a log of your server connections, select the *Save a log of my server connections to help troubleshoot connection problems *check box. (Please note that a file containing personal information will be saved to the My Documents/My Received Files folder. Anyone who has access to this folder can open the file.)

Check out the following resources:
About Windows Live Messenger connectivity
Windows Live Messenger - Advanced Connections


----------



## Futoon (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Windows Live Messenger 8*

Hi Zazula,

Thank you so much and it seems my problem has been cleared. I have checked the firewall and it was off. I guess this change happened when I tried to configure VAIO Media since I did many changes in the Firewall settings.

I turned the firewall on and till now I haven't faced any problem with my MSN connection. So, the problem seems gone (hope so  )

I really appreciate your precious time that u spent with me.

Thank you.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Windows Live Messenger 8*

I'm really glad to hear your issue is now resolved, Futoon. Cheers!


----------



## Futoon (May 16, 2007)

*Windows Live Messenger 8 connection problem*

Hi Zazula,

This is Futoon again. I am really sorry to bother u again but I guess my problem with MSN still exists. :sad:
I checked my Firewall (windows Firewall) and I turned it on. It seemed that my problem solved in the same day only but after that I faced the same problem with the connection. And now, whenever I logon my computer, I recieve a msg saying that some programs have been blocked to start up. I have no idea what is going on. :4-dontkno

Is there any thing I can do with my Firewall settings? And How would I know which Firewall am I using? I only found windows Firewall. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: [Resolved] Windows Live Messenger 8 connection problems*

Futoon, first please post back the exact message you're getting at logon, and second Run *msconfig* and post back (a) what's on the Startup tab & (b) what's on the Services tab, with the box "Hide All Microsoft Services" checked.


----------



## Futoon (May 16, 2007)

Dear Zazula,

See what I get when I log on my computer.


----------



## Futoon (May 16, 2007)

And please see this as well,


----------



## BackupBob (Dec 11, 2007)

I am having several problems with Windows Live Messenger (LM) version 2008, build 8.5.1302.1018. It disconnectes every few minutes, it often does not transmit with the Enter button is pressed (it displays an error), and file transfers are erratic.

The upgrade to this version was mandatory, apparently due to a major security flaw. Since then it has been updated one or two more times. 

We have several computers in our 2 person home office, sharing a connection over Verizon FiOS. All connections are wired gigabit.

I run Trillian and the wife has LM. At times her login will disconnect and reconnect randomly. Trillian would dutifully chime and report the changing status, sometimes 3 or 4 times in a row.

Our niece's system, running the same LM, was dropping out so much it was driving my wife to distraction. We thought the problem was here.

I used PingPlotter to graph the connection from each computer to a server on the other side of the country. I ran for a while without our Zone Alarm Suite firewall. I swapped the router for one with a factory fresh configuration. I changed the Ethernet cable. I could find nothing obvious, except that my weekends and evenings were shot. 

Then I discovered massive entries in the System and Applications logs. It seems LM was trying to defragment its database quite frequently. This would happen at least hourly and sometimes more often. 

I shut down LM and renamed the folder with the database files. Then we updated LM and logged in. Lo and behold, the database files were back. Now we get occasional defrag log entries and the connection seems much more stable. The address of the database folder was in the error log messages.

We are still having trouble with the file transfers. Also, we have had problems where my wife will be in a dialogue with someone and when she sends a message she is told it likely did not get delivered to all recipients. If she copies and pastes the message back it may work, but sometimes she has to do it 2 or 3 times. The toolbar icon does not show she is off line when this happens.

Adding more fertilizer to the ventilator, we are seeing occasional TCP/IP socket errors, in which there are too many outgoing connections. Apparently these will queue and retry. We are getting quite a number of these on her system. One possible cause is a NIC problem but I suspect this may be related to LM. 

Are we having something majorly wrong with our systems or was this product not ready for prime time when it was released? Google has hundreds or thousands of hits just for the disconnect problem so I suspect it is not us.

This is becoming more than an annoyance. I have spent days and countless hours trying to fix this. It has become a real productivity killer.


----------



## StudentPilot (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello, 

I'm having same problems here.
I use wireless connection, and xp sp2. I've tryed everything, the firewall, everything's fine, it's not blocked by the firewall, i tryed changing the connection speed, etc etc anything you can imagine, and it stills goes offline... 

But i've notice, that the disconnection occurs, most of the times, when a new connection is opened in the live messenger. in example:
- whe someone opens my conversation window saying hi to me, poff there it goes.. offline.
- when someone logs in, pofff it goes offline.

but sometimes it just goes offline while i'm typing a message...It is really annoying.

But then, another thing comes, in my house, 2 more computers use the same wireless internet, from the same router, whe the three pc are online, better not try to get a conversation without non-recieved messages, going offline more often than ever, sending messages take minutes sometimes... etc

But the other 2 PCs are working perfectly with the live messenger, they don't get disconnected, and all three pcs have the same version of live messenger (the latest). The only diferences between the pcs is that, mine (the one with the annoying messenger) has only 800Mhz and 384MB RAM, the other 2 pcs, are 1.5GHz and above, RAM too.

I repeat i've tryed everything that i have thinked of, checked the connections and firewalls, etc... problems are still and annoying. Just when you think the problem has been solved, poofff, there it goes...

If someone have found a solution to this, it would be greatly apreciated.

Thank you:grin:

EDIT: 

forgot to add:
When it doesn't go offline, it spawns an error message ( no error number) saying that windows live messenger has encountered problems it must be closed. send error report and don't send error report buttons within message...


----------



## Ash_89 (Apr 5, 2009)

My messenger is having problems as well. It is just on my laptop, my other computers works fine. I can sign in once, no problem. Later when i try to sign in again, it says my contact is not available. however, i am able to sign in on our other computer. also, every other msn i try has the same error message. I have tried every trouble shooting option, but nothing works. I keep having to reinstall messenger. Any suggestions?
thank you. :wave:
ash


----------



## StudentPilot (Jul 14, 2008)

Ash_89 said:


> My messenger is having problems as well. It is just on my laptop, my other computers works fine. I can sign in once, no problem. Later when i try to sign in again, it says my contact is not available. however, i am able to sign in on our other computer. also, every other msn i try has the same error message. I have tried every trouble shooting option, but nothing works. I keep having to reinstall messenger. Any suggestions?
> thank you. :wave:
> ash


Try this:

First make sure messenger is not running. ( not even in the system tray ). You can open the task manager and terminate all messenger processes if you want.

Then go here
C:\Users\username\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Live Contacts
( this is on Windows Vista, for XP, i don't know)

You'll find a couple of folders with numbers and stuff... delete all this folders.
After deleting these folders, run messenger. Will take a little longer than usual to sig in. If not, i'm afraid i can't help you.


----------



## StudentPilot (Jul 14, 2008)

By the way i Solved my connection problem, the problem was on my end. It took me a long time to find out though...


----------

